# Pigeon on my balcony



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

While reading Pt I look out to the balcony and see a banded pigeon in front of my bird room window. Wow, he probably saw my birds and thought it a good place to rest. I put food and water on the balcony and left the door open so I can try and catch her. Well, this sweetie flew right into my living room. I didn't have much trouble picking her up. She doesn't have any injuries, weight is good and it's a 2008 bird. 
I have her in a carrier now and she looks a bit off, she went right to sleep, ignored the water. Haven't offered food yet, so will have to hydrate her and see what heppens. 
Band number = AU 1542 SCHE 2008


Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Wow! Reti that was a great catch! She sure new where to find help, didn't she? The birds in the window didn't hurt either! (Smart bird)

Here is the club:

SCHE RPC

Enrique Simon

305 665 0147


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thanks Treesa. I think I talked to Enrique before and as far as I remember he wasn't of much help, well not him exactly but the owner of the bird.


BTW she is drinking and eating fine, guess she is a bit dissapointed that she is not with the birds she saw at the window and is kept in a carrier. I hate doing this to them. And she has lice.

Reti[/QUOTE]


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Reti said:


> While reading Pt I look out to the balcony and see a banded pigeon in front of my bird room window. Wow, he probably saw my birds and thought it a good place to rest. I put food and water on the balcony and left the door open so I can try and catch her. Well, this sweetie flew right into my living room. I didn't have much trouble picking her up. She doesn't have any injuries, *weight is good* and it's a 2008 bird.
> I have her in a carrier now and she looks a bit off, she went right to sleep, ignored the water. Haven't offered food yet, so will have to hydrate her and see what heppens.
> Band number = AU 1542 SCHE 2008
> 
> Reti


Doesn't sound like she's been out for very long, does it, Reti?
Do you think she might have been on a training mission & became side tracked?

Wishing the best for the little one. 
Please keep us posted.

Cindy


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Guess she got side tracked, poor thing. But she is smart enough and knew how to find help. She is very young as her eyes are still brown and the ceres is quite small.

Reti


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I know another pigeon is not what you need right now but you are just what that little pigeon needs.
Great save, Reti.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Reti, everywhere there is a kind of pigeon telegraph, or tom-toms we cannot hear, which tell them where to find a pigeon 'hotel' when in need. Leastways, I like to think so 

John


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

It's in the pigeon poop. I'm sure the message is in the poop they spatter around the neighborhoods, giving directions to the nearest pigeon lover's home. It's written in pigeonese so the pigeon haters don't know where to find and harrass the pigeon lovers.......pretty clever birds!!!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

little bird said:


> It's in the pigeon poop. I'm sure the message is in the poop they spatter around the neighborhoods, giving directions to the nearest pigeon lover's home. It's written in pigeonese so the pigeon haters don't know where to find and harrass the pigeon lovers.......pretty clever birds!!!


Wow! In that case, pigeons do one heck of a lot of writing 

John


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

little bird said:


> It's in the pigeon poop. I'm sure the message is in the poop they spatter around the neighborhoods, giving directions to the nearest pigeon lover's home. It's written in pigeonese so the pigeon haters don't know where to find and harrass the pigeon lovers.......pretty clever birds!!!


Pigeonese...I never knew.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Yes, John....It's their only form of recreation and fills the boring day without cable TV.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh guys, you're so funny.
What amazes me is, those guys must have a great vision. I live among the many highrises in downtown Miami and there are no pigeon flocks around here. So that this baby flew among the buildings and spotted a tiny window with some birds on the twelveth floor of a building is just amazing. Unless he found the poop with my address on it 

Reti


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Sho'nuff...pigeonese.....and I'll bet your balcony was rated 5 star accomodations!! It's a lucky bird to find you to care for it.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

John_D said:


> Wow! In that case, pigeons do one heck of a lot of writing
> 
> John


AND, now we might now how smell contributes to homing


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Reti said:


> Oh guys, you're so funny.
> What amazes me is, those guys must have a great vision. I live among the many highrises in downtown Miami and there are no pigeon flocks around here. So that this baby flew among the buildings and spotted a tiny window with some birds on the twelveth floor of a building is just amazing. Unless he found the poop with my address on it
> 
> Reti


I hope she recooperates from her ordeal, who knows maybe a hawk sent her off course, I'm glad you don't have to hand feed her.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

She sure went to the right place! It is amazing she found you, Reti. But they do have excellent eyesight--far superior to ours. I'm sure she was looking for something, anything that might be familiar. God bless you for helping her.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Trees Gray said:


> I hope she recooperates from her ordeal, who knows maybe a hawk sent her off course, I'm glad you don't have to hand feed her.


And we still have plenty of those around here. She seems fine other than bored out of her mind in the carrier. 

Thanks birdmom.

Reti


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

If this is a 2008 bird, the oldest it could be (or should be) is 4 months old. I've NEVER taken a 4 month old on a training toss, so I suspect the bird just flew from the loft for some reason or another and just got lost.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Lovebirds said:


> If this is a 2008 bird, the oldest it could be (or should be) is 4 months old. I've NEVER taken a 4 month old on a training toss, so I suspect the bird just flew from the loft for some reason or another and just got lost.



Renee, it is a young bird. I estimate around three months old. I hope she escaped somehow and the owner wants her back and she wasn't tossed and is now useless.

Reti


----------



## mehdi (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi everybody.
I think that iranian pigeons are the best all over the world.


----------

